# expats in izmir



## yorkie1977 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I joined this site today. I am british and now living in turkey. I would like to meet expats who live in izmir.


----------



## Dutch-Turk (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi yorkie, 

Im moving to izmir in 1.5 months. Never lived there before.


----------

